# AGR Credit Cards



## Rail Freak (Jul 24, 2014)

What's the difference between the World Card & the Platinum Card?

Thanx


----------



## Ryan (Jul 24, 2014)

Near as I can tell, interest rate.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 24, 2014)

Basically that's it. But if you pay the full bill amount, both interest rates are -00-%!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 24, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> Basically that's it. But if you pay the full bill amount, both interest rates are -00-%!


Thanx Guys!

I haven't received mine yet but happened to notice there was more than one card!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 24, 2014)

Rail Freak said:


> What's the difference between the World Card & the Platinum Card?
> 
> Thanx


The World Card will have a higher initial Credit Limit than the Platinum Card in addition to the Lower Interest Rate! Neither have an annual fee either which is great!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 24, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between the World Card & the Platinum Card?
> ...


Have any idea what the limits might be?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 24, 2014)

It all depends on your credit (which card you get and what the limit is).

I couldn't even tell you what mine is.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 24, 2014)

Rail Freak said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


Your line of Credit is based on your personal Credit Worthiness and History!

I don't know the Formula but I know the World Card has a Credit Line that is usually Twice that of the Platinum Card!

I know the Longer you have it you do get Upgrades that have Lower Interest Rates (we all agree paying the balance off monthly is the way to go!) And Higher Credit Limits!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 24, 2014)

I know what my personal limit would be, but just curious!

Thanx


----------



## amamba (Jul 24, 2014)

I just checked my AGR card and the credit limit is $18,000. It shows up when you log into your account online.


----------



## sechs (Jul 27, 2014)

There's a difference in card benefits between World and Platinum Mastercards. You will have no preset spending limit (NPSL) for the World card, while the Platinum will have a standard credit limit.

As far as AGR is concerned, there's no real difference.


----------



## trainman74 (Jul 28, 2014)

sechs said:


> There's a difference in card benefits between World and Platinum Mastercards. You will have no preset spending limit (NPSL) for the World card, while the Platinum will have a standard credit limit.


Does that only apply to (relatively) new cardmembers? I've had the World card since Chase started offering the AGR cards, and I do have a standard credit limit on it.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 28, 2014)

trainman74 said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > There's a difference in card benefits between World and Platinum Mastercards. You will have no preset spending limit (NPSL) for the World card, while the Platinum will have a standard credit limit.
> ...


What is the Standard??


----------



## Ryan (Jul 28, 2014)

Standard credit limit means the card is declined when you get there.

The "no preset" limit is a little softer.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 28, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Standard credit limit means the card is declined when you get there.
> 
> The "no preset" limit is a little softer.


You lost me! NPSL has no limit at all?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 28, 2014)

Technically, there is no limit but they approve a charge based on your ability to pay.

As an example, if you make $100 million a year, they would probable approve a "small" charge of $150,000! But if someone who earns $12,000 a year tried for that same purchase, I doubt very much that it would be approved.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 28, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> Technically, there is no limit but they approve a charge based on your ability to pay.
> 
> As an example, if you make $100 million a year, they would probable approve a "small" charge of $150,000! But if someone who earns $12,000 a year tried for that same purchase, I doubt very much that it would be approved.


I guess $150,000 might work!!!! :hi:


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 28, 2014)

Rail Freak said:


> What's the difference between the World Card & the Platinum Card?
> 
> Thanx


Don't know about the Platinum but, the "silver" on the raised lettering on my (black) World Card wears off very quickly making the card hard to read when ordering online.


----------



## William W. (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't really see the advantage of an AGR card over a CSP. I guess the big difference is that the CSP has an annual fee (waived for the first year), but there are more earning opportunities with it (2x points on all travel, and dining), and you can also use the points on airlines and hotels. You also get a much larger signup bonus (40,000 vs 12-18,000). To me, the annual fee is worth it for those reasons. If you pair it with a Chase Freedom card, your earning potential is even greater.


----------



## William W. (Jul 28, 2014)

FrensicPic said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between the World Card & the Platinum Card?
> ...


To answer that question, Mastercard has multiple service levels. They go in the order of World Elite > World > Platinum. Mastercard's benefits, especially when compared with Visa or Amex (who provide similar services, but tend to offer ones of greater scope and quality. Amex probably has the best perks of the three. Don't even mention Discover...) are nothing to write home about though. It provides things like rental car collision insurance, purchase protection, extended warranties, and trip interruption coverage. I wasn't aware that the World cards don't have a preset spending limit, so that is a plus.


----------



## Neutralist (Aug 2, 2014)

William W. said:


> I don't really see the advantage of an AGR card over a CSP. I guess the big difference is that the CSP has an annual fee (waived for the first year), but there are more earning opportunities with it (2x points on all travel, and dining), and you can also use the points on airlines and hotels. You also get a much larger signup bonus (40,000 vs 12-18,000). To me, the annual fee is worth it for those reasons. If you pair it with a Chase Freedom card, your earning potential is even greater.


Your AGR points will expire if you stay idle for a year. AGR cardholders don't have that problem.


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 2, 2014)

Neutralist said:


> William W. said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really see the advantage of an AGR card over a CSP. I guess the big difference is that the CSP has an annual fee (waived for the first year), but there are more earning opportunities with it (2x points on all travel, and dining), and you can also use the points on airlines and hotels. You also get a much larger signup bonus (40,000 vs 12-18,000). To me, the annual fee is worth it for those reasons. If you pair it with a Chase Freedom card, your earning potential is even greater.
> ...


No, they disappear 36 months after your last paid trip.


----------



## neutralist (Aug 2, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> No, they disappear 36 months after your last paid trip.


Oops! thanks for pointing that out. Well i guess there isn't much use for the card. I wish they have an "preferred" version (with annual fee) where you have automatic AGR select executive status as long as you have the card. Many other airline rewards program cards comes with a standard version and a premier version offering as such.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 2, 2014)

AGR Cardholders also get a 5% rebate on points redemptions.


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 2, 2014)

neutralist said:


> Oops! thanks for pointing that out. Well i guess there isn't much use for the card. I wish they have an "preferred" version (with annual fee) where you have automatic AGR select executive status as long as you have the card. Many other airline rewards program cards comes with a standard version and a premier version offering as such.


Which airlines? The American Airlines Executive card and the United Club card give you lounge access, but nothing as far as status. Delta has an expensive card that gives you some elite qualifying miles, but again, no automatic status. Here's a summary for some airlines.

Hilton has credit cards that give you gold status, but I can say from personal experience that often amounts to very little.

The AGR 5% rebate is enough for me to keep the AGR card, even if I rarely charge anything to it. Of course, it doesn't cost me anything to keep the card, and might have some marginal positive effect on my credit rating, due to the long time I've held the card. Chase used to offer targeted special deals (double or triple points for a limited period), but I haven't seen anything like that in ages.


----------



## sechs (Aug 2, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> Technically, there is no limit but they approve a charge based on your ability to pay.


Not true.

NPSL cards aren't like charge cards. They have a credit limit, it's just not a hard credit limit, like the platinum card would have.

For a standard card, you cannot excede the credit limit. If you try to charge something that will put you over, it will be denied. Full stop.

For an NPSL card, the issuer _may _allow you to excede the assigned credit limit. Whether you are allowed to do that is totally at the discretion of the issuer, and the decision is usually made on a case-by-case basis. Your ability to pay only has to do with the decision in as much as they'd like to be paid back, like they always do.


----------



## sechs (Aug 2, 2014)

William W. said:


> I don't really see the advantage of an AGR card over a CSP. I guess the big difference is that the CSP has an annual fee (waived for the first year), but there are more earning opportunities with it (2x points on all travel, and dining), and you can also use the points on airlines and hotels. You also get a much larger signup bonus (40,000 vs 12-18,000). To me, the annual fee is worth it for those reasons. If you pair it with a Chase Freedom card, your earning potential is even greater.


I think that you're missing that this isn't an either/or situation. You can have both the AGR MC and a CSP.

The AGR card has no fee and has positive benefits. So, there's no cost for holding it, and Chase will happily give you points for applying.

I have two Freedom cards and earn practically all of my points for AGR rewards through Ultimate Rewards, but still have the AGR MC. I rarely use it, but I still get all of the benefits.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 2, 2014)

Personally I hold about 40 different credit cards. I don't have any with a fee. If you aren't of the type who tends to give in to temptation on using available credit you can't pay back, I suggest trying to get a new credit card every 3 months or so and keep on getting them.. There is no such thing as too much credit if you can control yourself.


----------



## neroden (Aug 2, 2014)

FWIW, Chase will defraud you if you try to pay your credit card bills by check; they will lie about receipt of payment. (This is known as the MBNA fraud after the first major company which got caught doing it.) I will not do business with fraudsters such as Chase if I can possibly help it.


----------



## neutralist (Aug 3, 2014)

neroden said:


> FWIW, Chase will defraud you if you try to pay your credit card bills by check; they will lie about receipt of payment. (This is known as the MBNA fraud after the first major company which got caught doing it.) I will not do business with fraudsters such as Chase if I can possibly help it.


I wouldn't do business with them either, one of the most bitcoin unfriendly banks. The moment they see you doing transactions with Coinbase / Bitstamp / localbitcoins etc. they come and close your checking accounts.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 3, 2014)

As a long time Chase customer, I must say your evaluations are a bit one-sided. I have had no problems paying my cc balances with checks. Our local Chase bank has friendly customer service and they have always been helpful in solving any problem that arose.

I have read some interesting articles about safety, security of using bitcoins process. I will leave that stuff to the computer wizards out there. Just give me a bank with a friendly teller and I will be happy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 3, 2014)

Ditto to what RRBill said!


----------



## William W. (Aug 3, 2014)

I've never had a problem with Chase. I think that they are one of the better big banks out there, especially since they didn't take, or even need, a bailout.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 3, 2014)

I use PNC for business and some dipshit small bank called 3rd Fed, which took over my local bank, and all I can say about it is I am Fed up. I gotta get to figuring out which other banks are easy transit accessible for my wife.


----------



## NW cannonball (Aug 5, 2014)

William W. said:


> I've never had a problem with Chase. I think that they are one of the better big banks out there, especially since they didn't take, or even need, a bailout.


I also never had problem with Chase -- they do hold my mortgage - but that don't bias me. And they've never done the minor ripoff things that banks do -- to me anyhow.

I've had several banks, and more medical providers, try the "did't see your payment" scam (where they got the money from me, or insurance, and then sold the account as unpaid to unscruplous lawyers named Seierstad) . Actually dealing with one right now in Minnesota (a state that unbelievably grants total rights to the buyers of undocumented accts rcvbl -- like the right to sue with no documentation whatever on accounts receivable that anybody writes up and sells to any unscrupulous lawyer. -- happened to me.)

None of my banks has ever co-operated with these local medical-lawyer scams -- or any other.

Suggest consider local rip-off political conditions.

But Chase never posted my check payments late - ever.

So I disagree Nate - Chase hasn't bothered me yet - the last 15 years all in order.


----------



## tonys96 (Aug 7, 2014)

We use the AGR card for train related expenses and many other things. Use Chase Marriott Card for hotels and some travel expenses, and AmEx for car rentals (fantastic primary insurance coverage on that one). Works great keeping AGR points active and getting the 5% rebate when using points.

Got too many points currently....need to get some time off to use some up!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 7, 2014)

tonys96 said:


> We use the AGR card for train related expenses and many other things. Use Chase Marriott Card for hotels and some travel expenses, and AmEx for car rentals (fantastic primary insurance coverage on that one). Works great keeping AGR points active and getting the 5% rebate when using points.
> 
> Got too many points currently....need to get some time off to use some up!


You have a fellow Texan that would be more than happy to relieve you of the burden of carrying all those extra points.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 7, 2014)

Betty beat me to it Tony! Once the Eagles start running again between FTW and SAS I' d be more than happy to take a LD with any surplus points you don't want to use!


----------



## tonys96 (Aug 7, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> > We use the AGR card for train related expenses and many other things. Use Chase Marriott Card for hotels and some travel expenses, and AmEx for car rentals (fantastic primary insurance coverage on that one). Works great keeping AGR points active and getting the 5% rebate when using points.
> ...


HA! I didn't say that I did not WANT to use them, just need to figure out how to manage the time to use them. If I were to be giving them away, it would need to be to someone far curvier than that fellow Texan you speak of!! :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 7, 2014)

Well, if he ever gets to ride the TE to get some BBQ and then some more, he will be more curvier! (But it may be lower.  )


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 8, 2014)

tonys96 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > tonys96 said:
> ...


*goes looking for an old pic of myself*


----------

